# Where do you keep your rats' cage(s)?



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

We've seen lots of pictures of cage set ups and play areas, but where do keep your rats' cage(s)?

Our rats' cage is in front of the fireplace, in our living room. This is where we spend most of our time, as we are home all day. They can see us from there, they can see everything that's going on and they can watch the tv from there... well, Ratty can... LB can't see for squat! :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The dining room. Nice open corner there for FN, plus it's directly outside my bedroom, so I'm always over there.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* I have a book shelf with one large cage on the bottom, a smaller mommy cage on the middle then my boys big cage is at the end of my bed . The rest of the cages are outside in the rescue room. *


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

mine is in the computer/tv room where my boyfriend and i spend most of our time. i'm home most of the day so i'm almost always with them.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

I keep my three girls on top of my armoire where the scenery is at its best. we're in that room most of the time as well. 
When we get our own place my boyfriend and I are thinking of investing in FN cage so we could have some boys as well.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

On my nightstand. Works great because my desk, computer, etc. is in my room, so when I'm in there working in the evening I can let the girls out to play on my bed.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

I have one cage on a table in the living room, and another cage sitting on the loveseat. LOL


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

our cages are in the little alcove where the bedroom/bathroom doors are, yet still in the living room where we spend most of our time. they can see and hear us all day and night, except for my daughter, who sleeps with her bedroom door shut.


----------



## RatMom (May 23, 2007)

I feel so silly saying this, but our rats have their own bedroom now LOL. We got into a much bigger place and always wanted a separate rat room. 12 cages fit nicely


----------



## becky123 (May 30, 2007)

mine are in my bedroom which is here i spend most of my time when im home  i love hearing their little noises at night time


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

My cage is in my bedroom, on top of an old comode. This is where I spend 99% of my time, so it's ideal for playtime.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Inesita said:


> My cage is in my bedroom, on top of an old comode. This is where I spend 99% of my time, so it's ideal for playtime.


You spend 99% of your time on top of an old comode? 8O 

(Just kidding! )


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

My rats (and mice, and rabbit) reside in my bedroom 

I really hope by "commode" you mean a small dresser or something, and not a toilet!


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

My rats are in my living room which is where all the "action" is. I am home pretty much all day on most days, so they get lots of attention. At night they come out for "free play" on my couch and two end tables. I let them run all over me as I sit on the couch and play with them. The dog joins in and its really a fun time for all.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

My two cages are on top of my sewing desk (that I would really like back!) in my room, until my grampa finishes building my two freestanding cages. They'll still be in my room though, cuz I need to keep the cats away when I'm not around to supervise (I don't think the cats would go after the rats themselves, but they've jumped on and knocked over the girls' cage more than once *eyeroll*)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

mine live in my room as my mom has a super-nose and thinks they reek even though their cage is cleaned every other day.  i leave a window cracked for fresh air and a little light for them when i'm not there, but they get free-range time in my room once or twice a day for at least an hour each, as well as shoulder time and tv-time, etc.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

when I get my ratties, they will be on a short bookshelf in my room. 
I would have them in the living room or something, but the TV and music would probably bother them. Plus, my dad wouldn't like seeing a big rat cage in the middle of his space. (he's weird about that stuff)


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Six of my boys live in my kids bedroom, Fizzgig (who is going back to the breeder in about a week) lives in the living room, my five girls and two boys are in my rattie room (really big walk in close i converted into my computer room/rattie room) and Eight fosters are also in the kids bedroom but they are leaving next week too. Eventually I will have a rat room but that is when we start building the house which is not for a while.

Right now two of the girls are on medical watch and they are in the living room with me but as soon as they are feeling better they will be going back with the other three girls in the ratty room.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My two boys are in my BF and I's bedroom.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Usually my rats are in the front room. Sometimes they are in the bedroom though, as in the summer, that's where the absolute best a/c is.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I share my bedroom with the bRats, but once in my own apartment they'll have a corner in the living room.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

i live in a small flat so the three cages are all in my living room...the big girls are on the dining table (no one eats on it!), the boy is on a large sofa seat thing in by the sofa and the three babies are balanced on a chair until they can go in with the big girls! 

randomly we have free roaming sofa time with the babies and the boy (seperately!) and the big girls have the whole hallway to play in. sadly can't have the big girls on the sofa or let them on the dining table as they jump off...really weird behaviour for rats to jump so far! they are kamikaze rats!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Both cages are in my room at the foot of my bed.

The boys are in the FN, and girls in a medium Superpet cage. The girls' cage is on top of the boys' cage until I get the add-on and put them in it.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

mine were in the bedroom for a little bit on top of one of our dressers. We got the FN and moved them down into the dining room. The FN fits catticorner in the room and its nice having it somewhere you can constantly see them.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

All 6 rats are in 3 cages in my living room. I had to make some room for them. I'm planning of moving them to my dining room when it is sorted out. Then they can be free to run around. In my living room I've got to much stuff where they could get lost or hurt.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my 2 cages are kept at the end of our living room and they get fuss from everyone lol


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I keep my rat and rabbit in my bedroom. My rats cage is located on top of my 4lb chihuahua's giant crate (for a 50+ lbs dog). I moved her down from my armoire after my sister's cat knocked her cage to the floor (think ceiling height down). She's in front of a window now so I have to watch for drafts, but she's got a lot of snuggly hiding places and I throw a towel over if I worry about her getting too cold.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

They are in my room against the wall in an FN. And they wake me up all the time but that's life!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Mine are kept (as of last night!) in my Bedroom....YES! I finally get to say that...lol.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

My girls' cage is in my bedroom... right in the middle of the floor! It's a little inconvenient for me because I have to maneuver around the cage, but I think they like it better than being against a wall. Plus I just could not find a way to rearrange the furniture to accommodate the cage better ^^;


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Mana said:


> My girls' cage is in my bedroom... right in the middle of the floor! It's a little inconvenient for me because I have to maneuver around the cage, but I think they like it better than being against a wall. Plus I just could not find a way to rearrange the furniture to accommodate the cage better ^^;


Haha, I have to see a picture of that!


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a cabnet next to my TV in the loungeroom that I keep my rat cage on. From there they look out over their domain lol


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I have 2 rat cages and a bunny cage in my bedroom. Makes my room sound bigger than it is lol. I got one rat cage on an old fish tank stand with room underneath to store supplies, yay. Except for the huge carefresh I buy, which is stored behind my bedroom door lol. On the floor next to the fish tank stand is my bunny's cage. They are on the short wall of my room between where my room and closet doors are. My other rat cage is on a short bookshelf that is next to my computer desk, where my fiance is planted most of the time. Oh, and I have a little 5 gallon fish tank on my nightstand for my goldfish I won at the fair a couple weeks ago. Other than all that, I just have a full mattress on the floor, a tv stand, and a dvd shelf thing packed with anime. 
Hm.. I think my bedroom screams "I love animals". lol.


----------



## trish (May 30, 2007)

I have a animal room and thats where all my babies stay.... my familys not as crazy about animals as i am. they all think im nuts to have rats. thats o.k.


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

I live in my parents' basement, and it's one giant room, a step up is another room, and a cement divide which is another room. The divide room is stictly my parents' storage room. 

*edited because* Jerm moved all the cages to the right side of the basement, haha.


----------

